# Friday Funny



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

TGIF to all! Today I am working from home. On my lunch hour, I decided to run some errands and thought it would be a nice outing for the dogs. Our vizsla was sound asleep so I decided to take our two older labs with me. As I got out of my car at Michael's (craft store), I dropped my phone under the seat of my Yukon. It was so far under the seat that I had to get in the back seat to get it out. Just then, Meg, our red lab, decided to jump over me and walk casually into the store - of course 30 feet in front of me. Usually her recall is pretty good but today, she had to stop and think. It was almost like I could see her calculating if the trouble she would be in would be worth the fun of a quick shopping trip. Please don't judge that she wasn't in her kennel or that she isn't a vizsla. She is red, so that counts for something. I just wanted to give you all a giggle.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Friday funnies. Good story. I can see the look on Meg's face.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I really, really shouldn't post this lol, will lose my forum jet privileges, but here goes...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - some will miss the POINT - my oldest son has 2 american fox hounds - they R fantastic !!!!!!! a gift from me - a V just did not fit his family's life style at this time - the down side - never had a V that ran with the pack !!!LOL !!!!


----------

